# New setup for my Mom. ***NEW PICS pg 2***



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I decided it was time for my Mom to have a nice fish tank rather than the boring one she already had. She just moved so I had to tear down her tank anyways. She had a 15g nothing fancy. White and green gravel the odd live plant and decorations. She is a fish hoarder like me. Its time for an upgrade. My Moms deserves a nice tank for all those years of dealing with me. Being the mother of a crazy fish guy. It was time she had something worth looking at so the project begins.

Also I would like to thank some bcaquaria members for good prices on some of the supplies and the tank. You know who you are. So THANKS!!!!!

Tank: 26g Bow front
Lighting: Coralife T5 double strip light
Filtration: Fluval 204, Aquaclear 200, Aquaclear Powerhead
Substrate: Eco complete for plants
Plants: Undecided but easier growers
Rock work: Undecided 
Wood: From Local River (sinking in a bucket now)
Stand: Made by ME
Fish: Will be 4 Angels, group of Tetras and cory's. Bristle nose and maybe a couple of Otto's

First off she needed a new stand. My mom had a old dresser she was going to toss out while moving. Sadly it was my step Dad's. He passed away last year. When I saw the dresser thats when the vision began.





















Finished Product















Im waiting for the wood to sink. I found it at a local River. Once the wood sinks it will be time to put it all together. OHHHH I cant wait.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job, the new stand looks....new lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww, you're a good son  Your mom is gonna love it!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks great!! Can't wait to see it with fish and all the plants/wood in it.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I wish my parents liked fish ive been trying to convince them to make a pond in their backyard for years


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Claudia said:


> Good job, the new stand looks....new lol


Thanks Claudia. I almost want to keep it for my 25g. Its way nicer than the one I built 10 years ago but Mom deserves it.



Pamela said:


> Aww, you're a good son  Your mom is gonna love it!


Thanks Pamela. I have to give credit to my mom. She made me this way. She is going to love it. Hopefully it doesnt turn out nicer than my tank. Than we might have a problem. LOL


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dino said:


> I wish my parents liked fish ive been trying to convince them to make a pond in their backyard for years


LOL. Dino my Dad has a 33g tank aswell. He taught me alot as a kid about fish. Now he is never home so Im looking after his tank too. My step mom wants to start paying me to come over regularly. I just re vamped his tank again because he over feeds and wont listen to me. So dont wish your parents had tanks unless you like looking after them. LOL.

As for a Koi pond. Thats my dream!!! Keep working on your parents


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> I wish my parents liked fish ive been trying to convince them to make a pond in their backyard for years


Dont ask them...just make it  lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tank Update

Tank is now 1/2 setup. My mom isnt allowed a fish tank in her new apartment so I had to sneak it all in last night while it was dark. My friend is the landlord but strata is the ones with an issue of having a tank. We had to position it somewhere in her living room so that its isnt visible from the street or front door. We both like where it ended up in the room concidering the options.

I will be returning to her house in a few days with live plants and some bigger rocks to build the hardscape. It needs a bit more eco complete. I also need a new impeller for her Fluval 204 so I can get that up and running. I have a bunch of bio media in my filters building bacteria so I can jump start the tank cycling period. I will cycling the tank with 15 of my favorite tank cyclers. White Cloud Minnows. Most seem to survive when I start a tank with them. They are cheap and I actually like having them in a tank. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks the tank wil be ready for Angel Fish and a school of tetras.

Heres where Im at now


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

looking really nice, the stand is awesome! perfect fit by the fridge!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks awesome Justin!! I love that driftwood piece. Are you going to attach some java moss or anything to it?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

id like that it would be like getting a new tank i cant fit anymore in my house lol


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dino said:


> id like that it would be like getting a new tank i cant fit anymore in my house lol


It is like getting a new tank. Im not allowed anymore tanks so now everyone I know gets one or a makeover on the one they already have LOL.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sidius said:


> Looks awesome Justin!! I love that driftwood piece. Are you going to attach some java moss or anything to it?


Im not sure on what Im doing with the plants yet. Probably NO Java Moss. I find it plugs the filter intakes and since I wont be there all the time to remove it I need to stick with easy to care for plants. A member on here Reckon has some low light plants clippings for me and I have some plants at home aswell. I still need to hit up a landscape store and find some nice rocks. The wood still floats a little bit so I need to weigh it down for now. Im excited to see how this tank turns out.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I bought a nice echinodorus thats still in the pot in the center of the tank. I got some plants from another member and I had a few easy to grow plants in my tank so Ive tossed them all in there for now to see which plants will do well and which wont. I still have to get some bigger rocks and more eco complete. This layout is somewhat temporary until than. I will probably move all the plants around I just needed to get them in the tank. The big log is causing some light issues so I will work around that with plant placement. I still have to replace one of the bulbs with a 6700k rather than the Colormax that is in it. Im not looking for lots of plant growth just a happy medium.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks awesome.. Can't wait to see it with some fish


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Nice tank, very good choice on the wood imo. Looking forward to see your beautiful tank evolved.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Tank Update:

I finally bought a timer for the lights yesterday. All the White Clouds are still alive and seem happy. The plants are growing good. I told my mom to leave the lights on 24hrs a day until I bought a timer. I think it helped them get a good start to growing over the past few days. Ive added a few more plants and have a couple smaller mid ground plants I will be adding soon. I still need a bit more eco complete and a few bigger rocks. Heres how it looks now.


----------

